# 17, on a mission, Cams journal!



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

okay, my names Cam. im 17, i've been 'bodybuilding' ffor about a year and a half - half ****d, but am getting more and more serious by the days, i've just become a sponserd athlete via www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk - chaparrel labs and Better Body Sports (BBS)

Currently 6ft nothing, and don't weigh myself - the mirrors my judge. i've beaten 2 eating disorders since the age of 13-16 where i was seriously underweight - 6stone 6lbs at 5ft 10.

Heres my starting picture at around 8 stone 5ft10 - after gaining weight and begining to recover from the eating disorders;

pubertal gyno in left chest










and here's a more recent picture, at 6ft flat, no pump ect about 2-3 months old;

not to make excuses, but it doesn't give a good image of where im actully at - more recent photos with more poses to follow.










Im currently a full time Heating and ventillation Enginer apprentice, so work 6 days a week starting at 4:30in the morning, and getting home at 7:30, long hours but thats not to say i cant still workout!

Thought i'd make a journal to help keep me on right track, by hopfully having alot of followers egdeing me on to better myself week by week.

I'm not on a set routine nor diet, however i do try my best to reach my daily macro's, my split is a simple 3 day:

Back and bi's

Chest and tri's

shoulders and legs

Today's workout to start off this journal - Back and bi's

Wide grip pull ups, bw+5kg x 10, +5kg x 8, +5kg x 7, BW x 10

Row bar latpull down, 65x10, 65x8, 60x12, 60x10

rows, 55kg x 10, 60kgx12, 60x12, 60x12

Single arm cable rows, 24kgx10, 26x10, 26x10, 26x10

Hammer Curls, 16x10,16x10, 16x10, 16x10

Barbell curls, 20x10, 20x10, 20x8, 20x8

Postworkout shake: 50g BBW whey, 50g oats, 10g L-glutamin

Thanks for reading and i hope you decide to sub and follow me on my way!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Now then mate hows things? Looking a lot better in the second picture good to see youve made solid progress. Lifts are looking good also. How did you go about getting sponsored?

You not got any goals set out or anything?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

things are good just getting settled down into my new job, the hours are killer and just landed myself a girlfriend so working around everything. Sponswership come after a thread asking for representatives to run logs ect of supplements - which will be detailed throughout this journal,

as for goals, i hadn't really thought about. my goals are to simple add rougly 2kg of weight onto most lifts per week, and get as astheticly looking as i possibly can and maybe in the years and years to come, enter a small competetion depending on how things go.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh right nice one! If anyone wants me to run a log i will happily! (as long as its natty haha)

Im starting stronglifts 5x5 tomorrow, hopefully see you on stage some day!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tbh mate is do chest/tris/shoulders on one day and add abs to the leg workout


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Long time no see, I remember when you were just a skinny kid, doing good dude keep

It up.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

re-birthing this - as today i start my cycle, pmag 75x6 weeks

pictures to come of myself currently today, followed by photos at the end of the 6 weeks,

will get current stats this week as i record my training more closely then ever..

 nervous!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 1*

Just taked 50mg (2 caps) - will take another 25mg later on today

also just taken liv-52, celery seed, rholdia root and hawthorn berry.

was nervouse about actully swalllowing them tbh, now im just excited to get things underway 

Back and Bi's today, will report back later with workout stats


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm also 17 but I wouldn't take oral steroids (Or any for that matter) in a million years, I've gained a lot naturally and still am with hard training and I wouldn't even consider using them until I felt I had reached a plateau


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

being youngers always going to be a controversial debate, but this is my choice - im closer to 18 in all fairness, although a 'number' doesn't make you any more or anyless ready

however, like i say its my choice - its not somthing i've done on a whim, its been planned for over a year and i intend on competing once im around 20 depending on situations of course

Thanks for your input thou,

Cam


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

S'all good, if you wanna do it then do it 

If I did AAS though I would just turn into 1 massive stretch mark over night lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha, i am slightly worried about strech marks now you've mentioned it, but i dont think the gains will be no-where near dramatic enough to cause strech marks, its only a mild pH, its about as 'powerful' as Hdrol in size gain terms


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

They're a fooker, just my skin type I guess. Think I hit a growth spurt at the same time as starting to lift really heavy and eating like a horse. Hey presto, I'm, covered in the feckers now and I've had to lay off the weights ;/


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im a sucker for stretch marks, worst genetics for this game, minimal gains with too many stretch marks!

And cam you best keep your **** in gear and regularly update this as im very interested to see your gains!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Day 1's Workout*

Back and bi's;

Wide grip weighted

bw+5kg x 8

bw+7.5kg x 8 PB

bw+5kg x 8

bw+5 x 6 - Failed

Rowbar Lat pulldowns

65x 8

65x 8

65x 8

65x 7F

Seated machine rows;

60 x 8

65 x 10

70 x 12

70 x 12

Hammer Db curls;

18's x 8

18's x 8

18's x 6

18's x 6

Ez Cable curls;

22.5 x 8

20 x 8 Dropset 12.5 x 10

20 x 8 Ds 12.5 x8

20 x 8 Ds 10 x 6

Bi's fried, nothng to report as i'd only taken pills on the day so no mayjor increases, just the avrage few reps extra

*Day 2 - Today's*

Chest and tri's

Db flat Press

28's x 8

28's x 8

28's x 8

28's x 8

Incline fly's

12's x 8

12's x 8

12's x 8

12's x 8

Cable flys;

declined - to crotch

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

Flat - out straight

20 x 10

17.5 x 10

17.5 8

Close grip bench;

40 x 8

45 x 8

47.5 x8

47 x 6

Tri V pulldowns

27.5 x 8 reps x 3 sets

Nothing special to report today - earlie days still


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a natty 17yo so it'll be interesting to follow this 

and how exactly did you land your sponsorship??


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

there was a thread on here looking for participants to run supplements/cycles,

unfortunatly im no longer sponserd, bodybuildingwarehouse dropped me after relising i was 17, so i was dropped, i was going to run this cycle regaurdless, just had to pay for it instead haha


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

oh fair enough haha what a bummer!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

your telling me! was loving the idea of 3-4 free supplements every month! ah well, easy come easy go


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

good luck, keep at it, think positive


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

well just take it as a compliment i guess!

How do you find the pressures of being 17 and trying to get bigger?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hard

im working 14 hours a day at the moment, working on a building site down in london, so between working, college NVQ portfolios, spending time with the girlfriend, seeing mates and everything else it's not easy, but nobody said life was ment to be easy i guess - im just glad i've got a idea of what i want to achieve in life and can stride towards it, with getting qualifed, working, getting bigger and eventually competing 

how'd you find things?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 3*

Nothing to report.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 4*

slight headache at one point, thinking bp might be above avrage - nothing bad or anything, could just be a coincidence, off for shoulders at 9


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 4*

shoulders

Db press

20's x 8

20s x 8 - too easy!

22's x 8 - normaly a bit of a struggle, did these with ease

22's x 8 - easy again! too soon for this to be because of P-mag im thinking thou..

seated barbell press

45 to chest x 8

45 to chest x 8

45 to chest x 8

45 to chest x 10!

front raise:

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

10kg x 8 each arm

side lat raise - left arm, then right, no rest between sets constant.

6kg x 8

6x8

6x8

6x8

rear delt flys

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

good allround shoulder pump, supprised myself with the press's as i've added weight and reps comfortably, side and rear delts wernt as strong as previously, but still happy that they we're worked well.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Before weight + measurements?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mirrors my scales,

and i'll try and get some measurements at the weekend; along with pictures as its still only the first week

*day 5*

rest day, feeling incredibly tired!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not much of a log then if you're not tracking your weight


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

after eating disorders, weight isn't a friend, i'd rather go by mirror then numbers that will always change,

anyways;

*day 6*

did legs today, not int he mood to type everything out, way to tired from working all day - feeling alot more focus thou, next few days i should really start to feel things kicking in, pics to follow.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed/


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers 

*day 7*

50mg taken, jack3d taken, off to the gym in 15 for chest and tri's

going for 30's on db press's and want to increase CGBP also


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Well well well, seems all of us are jumping onto some thing as of late.

Hi cam, hope your well. Not spoken in a while, I'm not on here much anymore since deviating.

Looking good in the most recent of pics.

Can you post a full cycle plan so can have a peek of what you have planned for pct (if your planning one that is)

Glad to see your still at it matey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> cheers
> 
> *day 7*
> 
> ...


Hope you have a good one buddy !

Subbed now, so I'll keep swinging in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Great stuff so far, everyone starts sometime and the difference is when you actually start seriously! Good lifts for your age, I remember first starting and dumbell pressing 10-15's on chest last year or so ago, im now comfortably doing 32-34's. One thing i notice in your earlier chest workout routine you were pressing 28's but only doing 12 on flys. Push yourself hard on the flys, the pump is amazing just make sure you open as wide as you can and really push on the way back together. When pressing 32-34 (34x10, 34x10, 32x10) i can easily manage 3 sets of flys with 18's and am just stepping up to 20's. I know everyones strengths are different but dont let yourself down on the flys they really make the difference. Keep up the good work man, your an inspiration for people like me.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Well well well, seems all of us are jumping onto some thing as of late.
> 
> Hi cam, hope your well. Not spoken in a while, I'm not on here much anymore since deviating.
> 
> ...


Hey bud, hows things going down your end? 

thanks - still need to get around to getting more recent pictures, but im tight for time as of late,

yeah of course;

week 1 - 6 75mg p-mag, 50mg upon waking, 25mg around 6-7pm.

Assist; weeks 1-6 Liv 52, rhobina root, Celerey seed extract, hawtorn berry

Pct; weeks 6-10 Nolva 20mgx4 weeks, creatine 20mg daily. - looking at natty test boosters, although im undecided so far

Very basic and straight forward, nothing that intresting compaired to some peoples on here 



R0B said:


> Hope you have a good one buddy !
> 
> Subbed now, so I'll keep swinging in


Thanks! good to know people are intrested 



onthebuild said:


> Great stuff so far, everyone starts sometime and the difference is when you actually start seriously! Good lifts for your age, I remember first starting and dumbell pressing 10-15's on chest last year or so ago, im now comfortably doing 32-34's. One thing i notice in your earlier chest workout routine you were pressing 28's but only doing 12 on flys. Push yourself hard on the flys, the pump is amazing just make sure you open as wide as you can and really push on the way back together. When pressing 32-34 (34x10, 34x10, 32x10) i can easily manage 3 sets of flys with 18's and am just stepping up to 20's. I know everyones strengths are different but dont let yourself down on the flys they really make the difference. Keep up the good work man, your an inspiration for people like me.


Big thanks! always good to get compliments - especialy age x strenth related 

yeah i was thinking that myself, at the time (and partially still) i'd had a back injury so that's probaly why they were so low in compairsons, normaly it'll be around the 16's mark 

*day 7*

Chest and tri's

Db flat press

28 x 10 - easy! 

30 x 8

30 x 8

30 x 7

*pleased here! got 2kg added from last week, felt fairly comfortable too, minus the last set where i failed on the 8th rep*

Incline DB press;

22's x 10

22's x 10

22's x 10

22's x 10

*+2kg from last weeks, less of a struggle IIRC too * 

Cable flys - forward;

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

cable flys - down to crotch

10's x 8 x 4sets.

Close grip bench press;

50kg x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

40 x F

*Increase by 5kg from last week, and more sets+ reps added too, very happy * 

Tricep burnouts, Rope pull downs Supersetted with overhead rope pulls

20kg PD x 12, 20 x 8 OH

20kg PD x 10, 15 x 8 OH

20kg PD x 18, 10 x 8 OH

*triceps fried!*

strenths still increasing, feeling good too, although i think i could of done alot better today i'm battling a cold, lack of sleep wasn't helping either, but enough of my excuses! :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats a decent cgbp compared to the db presses mate keep it up, overdose on vit c to get rid of the cold if you can, theyre horrible when you want to train!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, tri's have really slabbed on some size since incorperating CGBP, love them! 

*day 8*

Back and bi's!

*Good allround seshion, increased on nearly everything! * 

full 75mg taken, jack3d pre-workout

Widegrip pull ups;

bw+5kg x 8

bw+7.5 x 8

bw+7.5 x 8

bw+7.5 x 7 F

*increased weight for 2 more sets from last week, and more reps*

Row bar lat pulldown;

65 x 10

70 x 8

70 x 8

70 x 8

*more sets, more reps of last weeks highest weight * 

* Seated machine cable rows*

26's x 8

26's x 8

26's x 8

26's x 8

*Db rows*

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 8 each arm

*Db hammer curls*

20kg's x 8 each arm

20's x 8

20's x 8

20's x 6

*increase 2kg from last week, fairly comforatable too minus the last set.*

seshion was cut short as the gym closed. - had work this morning so ran late meaning the seshion missed abit more of a bi workout, nothing mayjor tbh, bi's still felt worked


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 9*

resssst


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, always good to increase your weights, dont worry about failing on your last 8th rep, only worry when your not failing, then its time to put the weight up! If i can comfortably lift a weight for 3 sets of 10, then its not heavy enough, well thats my opinion anyway!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah thats what i normaly stride for - expect for 8 reps instead of 8

Had a incredibly **** day today, looks like i might be loosing my job and being dropped from college, so im worried about future jobs/carriers, money and alot of things, felt incredibly emotional today and yesterday too - might be unrelated to the cycle or not im not sure, i've always been fairly bipolar with mood, but todays worse, think its just because of the **** news i've been getting alot of latly..

*day 10*

50mg already taken this morning, about to take jack3d and then hit the gym for shoulders, good seshion will hopfully help clear my head.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

full 75mg taken,

*day 10*

shoulders

Db press seated;

22's x 8 - last weeks highest weight

24's x8 - personal best

24s x 8

24s x 8

*+2kg from last week, felt great!*

machine press:

40 x 10

40x10

40x10

40x10

Front raise supperset side lat raise

FR 10kg x 8 SS SL 10kg x 8 - small increase weight on side lat raises

FR 10kg x 8 SS SL 10kg x 8

FR 10kg x 8 SS SL 6kg x 8

FR 10kg x 6 SS SL 6kg x 8

Short and sweet, good pump just shame about my mood!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 11*

rest.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gonna be keeping an eye on this a lot mate. Like you I had serious weight problems, was ill and went to 6st5 @ 5'9, aged 14. I'm now upto 14st 2 at 18.

Keep it up!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like things are going well mate.

keep it up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shame to hear about your cuurrent run of look, I myself just had a messy break up, lost my job as i worked for her parents! felt like everything was going so badly. But stick at it, things looked up for me and now i feel happier than i ever had, just keep slogging away, your physical changes/results should give you the boost you need mentally to crack on at it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Impulse2903 said:


> Gonna be keeping an eye on this a lot mate. Like you I had serious weight problems, was ill and went to 6st5 @ 5'9, aged 14. I'm now upto 14st 2 at 18.
> 
> Keep it up!


 Good to hear about other peoples overcoming accomplishments too well done buddy, hopfully one day i'll reach your status!



xpower said:


> Looks like things are going well mate.
> 
> keep it up


 Been really motivated as of late, gym seems like a big outlet so i think thats been helping, but im liking the good steady strenth increases 



onthebuild said:


> Shame to hear about your cuurrent run of look, I myself just had a messy break up, lost my job as i worked for her parents! felt like everything was going so badly. But stick at it, things looked up for me and now i feel happier than i ever had, just keep slogging away, your physical changes/results should give you the boost you need mentally to crack on at it!


Sorry for your loss bro! must be hard loosing that much in one go. feel abit better today as i've had more time to calm down and analaize my postition abit more, but yeah gym is a big mental boost to help get through the days

*day 12*

Back and bi's ( swapped with leg day as i was ment to train with a friend, who never turned up -.- )

wide grip pull ups;

bw+5kg x 8 WU

bw+10kg x 8

bw+10kg x 8

bw_10kg x 8

*2.5kg increase, all sets reaching 8 reps, happy.*

seated cable row's

26's x 8

26's x 8

26's x 8

26's x 8

Bent over rows;

50 x 10

55 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

*profer these too DB, felt my back being worked alot more*

db hammer curls

*only one 20kg db?! had to use 18's..*

18's x 8

18's x 8

18's x 8

18's x 8

*Barbell curls*

35 x f

35xf

35xf

35xf

all fails reached around the 6-8 reps, bi's were dead!

*barbell shrugs*

60 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Still increasing, feeling good in the gym - although i've felt some bit more drastic mood changes, not agressive, just normal everyday mood changes seem abit more drastic..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, glad youve calmed down and managed to analyse the situation at least. Good stuff on the increases on pull ups, its one of the best exercises in my opinion! only had one 20kg? get the 22's out ;-)


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah, im still ****ed off and confused about it all, although i guess ill have to wait and see, cross the bridge when it comes to it if you get me..

Cheers, yeah they really are, although im really displeased with my lower-section of lats 

*day 13*

rest, chest and tri's tommorow, more PB's i should hope!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Judging by your avatar, you're making good progress mate. Well done buddy!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

avatar's about 10 months out of date  but thanks!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> avatar's about 10 months out of date  but thanks!


Lol, it looks bulked up from your orig photo though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i find lat development hard aswel! some people's are ridiculously huge, i just cant seem to hit them right! i ache after ive worked em, and they get pumped just dont seem to grow. Also - get some up to date photos up then bud, see how its going!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 14*

Chest and tri's

Db flat press

28 x 10 WU

30's x 8

30's x 8

30's x 6 - not sure what happend here? 

Inclinde Db press

22's x 8

22's x 8

22's x 8

24's x 8 - 2kg increase, only on the last set thou..

*Cable flys*

Mixture and variation of weight, and postioning, although it was always 8 reps, and 5 sets - good strech

Close grip bench press

40 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 8

50 x 7 - Failed on 8th 

Dips - focusing on tri's

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

starting to focus more in press's rather then isolations ench why i went for dips instead of pull downs, strenth increase's wern't as good as last weeks sadly - i blame exhaustion, working 72 hours this week took its toll on me, not that im one for excuses  atleast i managed to get a slight increase on incline and my tri's were hit well


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

quick ****ty pic to show current postion - just the singular photo sadly - was a cheeky one for the missus'


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Arm/shoulder looking like its got some size mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, want to get my bi' thicker, specialy on the elbow joint, its smaller there, same for tri's they're smaller as they get closer to the elbow joint


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 15*

Small legs seshion

Hack squat machine;

120 x 10

130 x 10

130 x 8

100 x 15

Leg curl

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Leg extension

50 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

65 x 10

Weighted vest and weighted bag, calf raise's

15

15

15

15

only a light leg day today, no squats either, didn't have mentallity, rack was being used, and still feeling abit ill - same as last week, feels like flu/cold, ah well.

shoulders tommorow, and going for 26's x 8 for atleast one set!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

not looking bad bud! great improvement from other photos. your right you seem to lack in the bicep, all i can suggest is my bicep routine.

Dumbell Concentration curls - 3 sets of 10, I like to use 16's and work my way down as you get tired. Sit on a flat bench, one arm at a time and lock your arm against the knee on the same time to prevent swinging. Just straight up then slowly down for a nice burn.

Dumbell Hammer curls - 3 Sets of 10, I seem to be able to use heavier weights for these, start with 20's and go to 18 if necessary.

EZ-Curl Bar Super 7's - 3 sets of 21, if you dont know what these are youtube them, basically 7 lower half curls (thigh to midway) 7 upper half curls (chest to midway) then 7 full curls. After 3 sets of these your arms are going to be wrecked! Dont skimp on the weight and just remember to complete each set with good form.

Straight bar curls - Depending on your gym you may have preloaded straight bars or may have to use one from the squat rack/chest press. Be warned though people get pretty ****ed off with you curling in the squat rack but hey you pay your membership too right? I find the straight bar bicep curl the hardest, so i do it last with lower weights to finish off.

If you can manage a 5th exercise set the bench to arounf 50degrees and take a weight you can confidently do. stand behind the bench and one arm at a time curl up while resting the upper half of your arm on the bench. Dont know what these are called but their difficult and pump your arms so much!

It seems to me the lower half of the curl targets the lower half of the bicep (dunno if this is correct im not a sport scientist!) However my gym partner has poor development of the lower half of his bicep, and he tends to 'swing' to help him get the weight up the first bit, so im guessing this is why. Take a lighter weight and do it properly i always tell him but he doesnt listen, hence why my arms are a hell of a lot bigger!

Give it a whirl and see if it works for you!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 16*

rested

today; *day 17*

full 75mg taken, gym at 9 for shoulders!

day off work tommorow - back and bis after that, going to wreck bi's!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

* day 17*

Db shoulder press

24's x 8

24's x 8

24's x 8

24's x 8

Comfortable, better then last weeks - 4 sets rather then 3 on 24's

Front raise supperset with Lat raise

FR 10kg x 8 ss LR 8kg x 8 *2kg on LR increase*

FR 10kg x 8 ss LR 8kg x 8

FR 10kg x 8 ss LR 8kg x 8

FR 10kg x 6 ss LR 8kg x 6

Rear cable flys

5's x 12

5's x 12

5's x 12

5's x 12

Short and sweet. good pump  nothing spectacular however


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 18*

back and bi's

Weighted wide grip pull ups

bw+5KG x 8 WU

bw + 10 x8

bw +10 x 8

bw + 12.5 x 8 *2.5kg increase*

seated cable rows

28's x 8 *2kg increase from last week 26's*

28 x 8

28 x 8

28 x 8

Bent over barbell rows;

50 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 8 *10kg increase*

70 x 8 *and for 2 sets! * 

Chin ups Supper set with Rope Curls

10 reps SS 20kg x 10

10 reps SS 20kg x 10

10 reps SS 20kg x 10 Instant drop set, 12.5 x F

10 reps SS 20kg x 10 instant drop set, 12.5 x F

Big bicep pump from those! ^

could done more bicep isolations really, but those chin and ropes fried them, happy with some more strenth increase


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 19*

rest.

day off work tommorow, love it! going for 32's on db bench!!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 20*

officially half way, no intrest latley thou!  

chest and tri's

30's x 8

30's x 8

30's x 8

30's x 8

didnt try the 32's, just got all 4 sets for 8 reps instead, if i had a spotter i'da one for the 32's

incline db

22's x 10

22's x 10

22's x 10

22's x 10

cable flys

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

Cable cross overs

10's x 8

10's x 8

10's x 8

Close grip bench

40 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8

Weighted tri dips

bw x 8

+5kg x 8

+5kg x 8

+5kg x 8

good tri pump and chest too!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 21 rest*

yesterday

*day 22*

today - will be doing legs abit later on... starting to wish id gone abit stronger with the Ph, maybe t-bullets will be my next cycle..


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

change of plans!

miss gym today - night in with the girlfriend, tommorow legs+ shoulders togeather, or maybe just legs on their own


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good lifts mate you not experiencing any sides at all?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

none what so ever, maybe abit more spotty - but im prone to those anyways and go through 'phases'

thats literaly it


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats awesome mate. Im getting quite spotty again from ZMA so not sure if PH's will cover me in them!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Cam Welcome to the forum.

I've been training just about 2 months seriously. Be good for you to track my log it's under "Begginner weightlifter starting out) I am 19 however I am not aided wth steroids.

Your going pretty well though mate! Do you think I could get a sponsorship but not with enhancement supplements just natural ones.

Do you do squat bench or deadlifts and what are you at on these core lifts?

 My name on here is strongmanmatt of course it's suppose to be ironic.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, yeah of course i deadlift, sqquat and bench - im just on alternatives atm, so rather then squats im doing fronts, rather then bench im doing DB's and rather then Deadlift im doing alot of heavy widegrips and rack pulls - in 2 weeks time im due to change back to S/D/B, i change every now and again just to mix things up

havnt updated this as i've been busy;

did legs the day before last - added 20kg onto hack squat machine, wont write the rest of the workout as i've forgotton tbh 

yesterday was shoulders;

got 26's for 8 reps on db shoulder press, then did standing millitary press's shoulders have blown up since being on cycle

will do back in about a hour or 2's time since im off work (HAZAH!) and will write the complete workout. new pictures to follow also.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 25*

back and bi's

weighted chins

bw+10kg x 8

bw+10kg x 8

bw+10kg x 8

seated cable rows

26s x 10

28s x 8 *2kg increase from last week*

30's x 8 *+4kg incease!*

28's x 10

Bent over rows

40 x 10

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 8 Personal best by 10kg. 

Concentraion curls

16's x 8

16s x 8

16s x 8

16 x 8

seated hammer curls - both arms at same time

14s x 8

14s x 8

14s x 8

Burnout sets; No rest between drops

EZ bar cable 20kg x 8 DS 12.5 x F

EZ bar cable 20kg x 8 DS 12.5 x F

EZ bar cable 20kg x 8 DS 12.5 x F

Bi's are fried! liked having a break from heavy hammers on bi's these gave a nice mix up and bi's felt fried, as did back!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cam can You give me suggestions of How I can improve my benchpress abit quicker on my Blog weightlifter starting out strongmanmatt.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

change things up, make it your 1st exersize so that the muscles arnt prehausted, swap to Dumbells for a while instead, or maybe even heavy weighted dips, both have helped me increase my bench


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*day 28*

have had food posioning the last 2-3 days, hence no workouts 

feeling better now though and have got chest and tri's want to attemp the 32's although i can't get a mate to train with me for a spot.. mhmmm!

workout to follow, bout to take jack3d then hit ze gym buddddaaayyy!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to here Cam,

Check my Blog. I hit personal best today on the deadlift.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

forgot to blog yesterdays chest - no PB's sadly  although i did 20kg dips 4 x 8 with alot more ease.

*day 29*

thinking gains are begining to ceese, might bump up the remaining tablets to 100mg per day, will decide by tommrow.

legs soon!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I wouldn't touch any PHs after adding 5kg onto my bench every week on Anavar. Solid progress though!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

if i could fund and source myself some legit anavar i would, but Oral AAS term, anavars expensive stuff.

im already planning a 2nd cycle of either Megavol (sdrol clone) or maybe even dianabol,

thanks!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I know we can't discuss price but my Anavar, clomid, Nolva was under the price of all the SD Matrix stacks and i was veiny as fxck within 4 days of the at 40mg and i'm 6lbs heavier with the same body fat in 3 weeks.

I was 48kg than bulked to 60 and on var i'm very close to 70 now with 3 weeks left. nearly 15 inch arms too. (5'7) 1rmax from 65 to 90


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

day 29 did legs,

30 was rest

*day 31*

nearing the end, in my last 9 days.

did shoulders today;

Bdb shoulder press;

24 x 8

26's x 8 *2kg increase*

26's x 8 and again. 

Barbell standing press

30 x 8

30 x 8

30 x 8

front raise supperset with side lat

8's x 8 reps, both exersizes

8's x 8 reps, both exersizes

8's x 8 reps, both exersizes

8's x 8 reps, both exersizes

Rear delt flys;

5's x 10

5s x 10

5s x 10

5s x 10

good pump, did some calf press's too trown in at the end, good that strenths still on the up.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*last few days*

been an alright cycle, could of done better if im honest, but now i've got my eye set on a megavol cycle in january time.

chest and tri's soon, going to focus more on incline and upper chest for a while


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking good mate, Should do a post as the end of the cycle suming up total gains in lifts and size, then do another at the end of pct to see how much it has changed.

Well done for getting stuck into PH's though. How did you source them did you order them online? Don't reckon i could do that just in case one of the 'rents saw the package.

Torn between gear or ph's for my first cycle tbh.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

on the otherside of things, finished p-mag yesterday, start pct today of 20/10/10 nolva

did my first nolva today and got a PB whilst doing back and bi's happy chappy!


----------

